# Blackberry Option mit Prepaid Handy bei Eplus



## The_Freak (24. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

Hab da seit gestern ein super geiles Blackberry Bold 9000 
Ich nutze derzeit meine Blau.de karte (was das Eplus netz ist wenn ich mich nicht irre) und eine Pre-paid internetflat mit 100MB Volumen.
Damit kann ich ja eigentlich alles machen, ich kann mit dem Smartphone ins Internet und telefonieren/sms schreiben ist kein Problem.
Nur die Blackberry Apps und alles andere kann ich nicht nutzen, was mich bis jetzt ziemlich stört, so juckt mich doch grade das Handy-icq und die Facebook-App in den Fingern.
Habe dann nachgeforscht und gelesen, dass man dafür diesen ominösen Blackberry Option Vertrag braucht... also bin ich heute direkt ins Phonehouse gestiefelt und wollte den abschließen,
doch der Typ meinte nur, dass das nicht möglich sei, und zwar: "Weil ich ein EPlus netz habe", das würde nur mit O2 gehen?!? Das ist für mich aber schwer vorstellbar... als ob die Leute in den USA
alle über O2 surfen die ein Blackberry haben... insgesamt sah der Laden ziemlich O2 gesponsert aus. 
Auf der Homepage hab ich natürlich schon ne Menge nachgeforscht, doch dort wollen die, das ich mich mit Paypal Konto anmelde und dann kann ich erst irgendwas machen, doch das habe ich nicht.
Nun, wie melde ich diesen Blackberry option Vertrag an??? Kann ich meine Blau-Karte behalten (restguthaben über 15€) und bleibt meine Handy Nummer die gleiche? Wo melde ich mich am besten?

Im vorraus schonmal besten Dank an alle die mir helfen können 
Vllt gibt es ja hier auch ein paar BB nutzer 

Gruß


----------



## The_Freak (26. Februar 2011)

Na kommt schon Leute 
Hier muss mir doch einer helfen können


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Kauf dir doch für nen 5er ne O2-Karte...jedenfalls in Berlin in sogenannten Ramschläden bekommt man dort sone Karte niegelnagelneu...und ohne Personalausweis etc...dann musst du nicht extra nen Vertrag abschliessen und kannst es erstmal testen.


----------



## The_Freak (26. Februar 2011)

Ja aber dann hab ich doch auch ne neue handy nummer??
Und den Blackberry Option Vertrag gibt's nicht per Prepaid, das heißt icq und facebook gibts immer noch nicht... oder? Den Vertrag würde ich ja sofort abschließen, meine Eltern helfen mir dabei ja wohl, ich muss nur wissen wie, wo und mit welchen Handykarten das geht... weil meine jetzige nummer würde ich ja gerne behalten.


----------



## fuddles (26. Februar 2011)

Zuerst mal deine Überschrift passt nicht zum Beitrag.
Deine blau.de Karte ist nicht Eplus ( auch wenn Eplus da seine Finger drin hat ) und das Blackberry ist wohl ein freies Gerät und kein Prepaid Handy 

Wenn du Rufnummer behalten willst mach folgendes:
Wunschvertrag nach Wahl bei einem der 4 großen Anbieter abschliessen. o2 Blue+Blackberry Option ist da ziemlich billig -> hols über Sparhandy.de o.ä. gibts immer fette Angebote ( Auszahlungen etc. ). Gleichzeitig eine Rufnummernmitnahme beantragen beim Neuvertrag. 
Damit die Rufnummernübernahme klappt muss die blau.de Karte auf den neuen Vertragsinhaber laufen. 
Läuft die blau.de Karte zB auf dich und einer deiner Eltern möchte die Rufnummer zum Neuvertrag übernehmen, *geht das nicht*. 

Dann müsste man eine Namensänderung bei der blau.de Karte beantragen. Wenn das durch ist, blau.de Karte aufladen mit 25€ Guthaben und schriftlich kündigen mit dem Hinweiß das man die Rufnummer zu einem anderen Anbieter mitnehmen möchte.

Edit:_ Blackberry Option....gibt's nicht per Prepaid _= korrekt


----------



## The_Freak (27. Februar 2011)

Hey danke für die Antwort, ja wenn ich das im nachhinein mit dem "Prepaid handy" lese gibt es wirklich keinen Sinn  
Aber die O2 Verträge sind mir zu teuer, ich glaube da werde ich dann doch auf Blackberry Option verzichten, das wären ja mindestens 25€ im Monat... im Moment liege ich bei keinen 10€ und habe den Schwerpunkt auf Sms schreiben und mobiles Internet, aber die 15€ mehr im Monat...das ist mir icq/push mail/navi dann auch nicht Wert. Ist auch schade, dass das schon der günstigste Tarif ist den O2 im Programm hat mit Internetflat. Aber nochmals danke für die Aufklärung, das hat mir weder google noch der Mann ausm O2 Laden geschafft zu sagen ;D


----------



## fuddles (27. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt so einen o2 blue gibts ja nicht nur bei o2 direkt sondern auch bei anderen Händlern.

Such da mal nach Auszahlung + o2 blue

oder du nimmst so ein Angebot wahr: Telco o2 All in M für effektiv 5,99


----------



## The_Freak (28. Februar 2011)

Wow, das sieht wesentlich besser aus. Aber jetzt ist's leider zu Ende :'( aber selbst für 10€ ist das noch ein guter Vertrag, ich glaub so einen werd ich mir dann auch holen. 
Den Blackberry Option Vertrag muss ich mir dann nur noch dazu holen und fertig, den kriegt man ja auch wohl noch nachträglich, denn dann hol ich mir so einen günstigen im Internet und geh dann in den O2 Laden, weil im Internet scheint's den BB Option nicht zu geben.


----------

